# Common Basic Training topics



## kratz

These topics are common for those entering Basic Training.

Autobiography Thread (merged),

CF Hair Regulations - superthread [MERGED],

CF member as a single parent-on course, deployed ect... [MERGED],

Disability on course - BMQ, QL, Trades, ect...[MERGED],

Leave Policy Manual [OFFICIAL], effective 2017,

Leave Policy topics (time off, holidays, vacation ect...) - Are found at Military Administration: Common Military Admin topics,

Hair Regulations - Female Members of CF,

no excuse (bmq tips),

Relax and Chill out!


----------

